# Leds pulsantes, neon pulsantes NFSU



## med_med (May 30, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro en parte si y en parte no por que me la pase leyendolo por muchas horas...y dias...muy buenos los temas ahora les quiero persentar un temita que esta bueno y haber tambien si me ayudan un poco con mi profesor de taller hicimos este circuito que se trata de hacer variar la tension mas o menos desde 12v hasta 9v automaticamenta que suba y que baje... como no se usar pics hicimos con un LM317
el tema era que tenia que cambiar la resistencia sola asi que con un 555 astable le dimos al clock de un 4017 y con la secuencia activamos los controles de dos BU4066 (cuadruples llaves controladas) con los INs de los 4066 los llevamos al ADJ del LM317 y en los OUTs jugamos con las resistencias... hice la plaqueta y si regula bien... no hay problemas con una carga de una rama de 3 leds rojos de 3mm con R de 120ohms en serie... el cachengue empieza cuando pongo una barra de leds que hice de 4 ramas de 3 leds rojos de 3mm con R de 120ohms cada una...los leds se quedan fijos y una medicion con el tester era de 9v no variaba la tension los leds se veian con poca luz despues le puse preset a las resitencias y pude ir variando un poco pero estaba bastante jodido...

haber si alguien lo quiere hacer o si puede tirar otra idea seria buenisimo.... aclaro no se usar pics...

Muchas Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2008)

Yo creo q t complicaste la vida con tantos integrados, puertas logicas, reguladores e interruptores integrados,..
y sobre todo si era solo para variar una resistencia, que hace variar un voltaje tan bajo.

yo t propongo un ldr, LM35, o algun otro variador de resistencia o voltaje que no necesite de tantas fases, que maneje directamente en triac que varie el voltaje.

o un tiristor si es para bajo voltaje.

mira, es muy simple, hay muchos circuitos para variar voltaje, y con un triac TIC226D podes manejar grandes cantidades de volts y corriente.

t dejo un esquema, solo debes reemplazar el potenciometro del circuito por tu resistor variable a la luz, calor, etc.


----------



## med_med (Jun 10, 2008)

la verdad que no se...no entendi mucho mira tengo unas barras de leds armadas... para 12v... 3 led de 3 mm con resistencias de 120ohms tengo una alimentacion de 12v...y tengo que hacer que los leds suban y bajen la intensidad de luz no hasta apagarse pero si que suba que baje..y asi...creo que hay un video en youtube...   YouTube - Led Pulsante entra y fijate es mas o menos asi...pero mas rapido... mi idea es hacer eso con varios efectos... como esto mas o menos haber si vos me podes ayudar....YouTube - neon tuning muchas gracias por la respuesta...


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2008)

Hola.
Entra aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24689.html
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## med_med (Jun 11, 2008)

muchas gracias por las respuestas... el tema es que yo quiero que que se atenue y que ademas de apagarse progresivamente se vuelvan a prender progresivamente... muchas gracias.. te recuerdo ya tengo las barras de leds hechas y selladas... muchas gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito enciende y atenua un LED de manera secuencial.
Te envío el programa simulado en Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ATOS (Ene 4, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Este circuito enciende y atenua un LED de manera secuencial.
> Te envío el programa simulado en Livewire.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




Hola we en el circuito que presentaste en imagen anteriormente el led se puede suplantar por una tubo de neon ?? asi queda bien chido como en la pelicula rapido y furioso o el need for speed 2

Saludos carnalito


----------

